

Mac OS X 10.8.1 is out. - mvip
http://support.apple.com/kb/HT5418

======
pooriaazimi
Still no fix for dropped Wi-Fi after waking up from sleep... I spent 15
minutes (really, I timed it) this evening closing and opening my MBP's lid
until I could _finally_ connect to my wireless router (which is literally 7
inches to the right of my MBP).

If you don't know what I'm talking about, read this:
[http://osxdaily.com/2011/11/06/lion-wi-fi-problems-
solution-...](http://osxdaily.com/2011/11/06/lion-wi-fi-problems-solution-
mac/) \- About 300 people have posted on that topic, it's really widespread
yet it hasn't been fixed after 15 months. You can also google "lion wireless
problems" to see literally thousands of post on online forums about this
problem.

And a good news to all fellow iOS users: This "feature" (read "cancer") has
spread to iOS 6 betas as well.

~~~
city41
I have found ever since upgrading to Mountain Lion that waking up is iffy in
general. The login screen displays, but it can take anywhere from 10 seconds
to several minutes before I can type in my password. Sometimes it takes so
long I just force the machine down and reboot instead.

~~~
nodata
Same here: with Lion - open lid, type in password.

Mountain Lion - open lid, push first character of password, no response? keep
trying again until asterisk appears, then type rest of password.

~~~
sourc3
I had the same issue on my iMac and it was really annoying. I found that un-
checking the box that reads "automatically connect to networks" (or something
to that order) helped fix my issue. It may work for you too!

~~~
MattRogish
I have this problem as well; it's my most frustrating experience with Mt. Lion
so far.

Where is that? I tried Spotlight searching for "automatically" and "networks"
and couldn't find it.

~~~
sourc3
If you just go to Network Preferences you should see it.

------
headbiznatch
I truly love my MacBook Pro from late 2008: "pry-it-from-my-cold-dead-hands-
unless-I-get-a-new-machine" love. But I still get that anxious knot in my gut
when thinking about upgrading OS X, for one reason: when problems are
discovered and reported, Apple will simply hang you out to dry.

Specifically, that machine had known issues with the GPU and dual boot was
spotty because the fans would not run in Windows unless you manually started
them in OS X. For YEARS, users begged for help and got nothing from Apple, and
in some cases, Apple even actively FOUGHT them (e.g.
[http://www.macrumors.com/2012/04/19/blogger-victorious-
over-...](http://www.macrumors.com/2012/04/19/blogger-victorious-over-apple-
in-small-claims-case-on-nvidia-gpu-failures/)). All this to avoid looking like
they were anything less than perfect.

I know - waaaaa!. It's still an awesome machine (and OS - I love and hate all
platforms in one way or another), but it's a shame that Apple has earned the
reputation that Jobs so famously put a face on when he felt personally
challenged over these complaints: it's not broken, you are using it wrong, get
over it - it's just a machine. It's a tough position to put the consumer in
when you are a company that expects that customer to cede so much control in
the name of "trust our authority".

~~~
dag11
I feel the same way about my early 2009 Macbook Pro. One reason I love it is
because I have easy access to the battery should I need to replace it, and I
even have easy access to the hard drive bay.

------
blinkingled
This has got to be the smallest OS update in recent history - 7.28MB did not
feel right!

~~~
OlivierLi
Kernel modules are vital and yet can be very small. On Linux at least.

------
pseudonym
And yet not a word about battery power. You'd think that if this is in this
one, they'd have it at the top of the list.

~~~
grecy
I saw a report from someone that upgraded where the battery life went from < 3
hours to > 6 hours.

~~~
evoxed
I just upgraded ~30 minutes ago, still at 98%. It's a good sign, but I was
worried when there was nothing about it in the notes. Will report back when
it's closer to 50% or so (I've been getting ~4-5hrs after a typical 8-9).

Edit: So far with half brightness and daily apps open (Mail, Safari, iTunes,
Terminal > vim, TextMate) OS estimates 7:39. It feels like it's still going a
little quick, but I could be wrong as I don't always leave iTunes or Safari to
do their business.

~~~
evoxed
Mid-day followup: original post at 1pm, had been running for ~30m.

Current time... 4:05... close TextMate, open InDesign. 56%, est. 2:22
remaining (obv. due to InDesign, even with a small file). No change in
brightness.

------
halayli
I was expecting: Improve Safari Stability.

Safari is crashing way more frequently than it used to.

~~~
Spooky23
I've found Safari to be unusable for a year or two now on my 09 iMac. Lots of
random freezing and overall poor performance.

Chrome is just too much better to even bother with Safari.

~~~
kaffeinecoma
That's interesting. I just moved back _to_ Safari because ever since Lion,
Chrome has been totally unusable for me.

The Flash/Shockwave that they bundle in consistently pegged my CPU after a few
minutes of use. The whole desktop would get laggy and sluggish, to the point
that I could barely operate the Finder enough to do a Force Quit. After a year
of trying all kinds of things to fix/mitigate it, I just gave up and went back
to Safari. Weird, since I rarely hear complaints from others about Chrome, but
for me it was unusable. Even tried a fresh OS install to no effect.

~~~
philwelch
So disable Flash and selectively reenable it for those few sites that require
it. Chrome has click-to-flash functionality built in.

~~~
kaffeinecoma
Yup, tried it, did not help. The minute I'd hit a site needing flash (Google
Voice was a frequent one) it'd go bonkers again.

------
mullingitover
Does this fix the broken fullscreen apps with multimonitor setups?

~~~
CaveTech
Highly doubt it. That's a relic from Lion, doesn't appear to be a "bug".

~~~
mullingitover
As a user of the OS, in my experience it's absolutely a bug. Now whether or no
Apple is going to own up to it or just insist "No it's a feature!" and declare
victory is another story. Right now it's looks like they're going with the
unfortunate fingers-in-the-ears, 'lalalala I can't hear you' response. Not
their finest moment.

~~~
CaveTech
Obviously the functionality of it is terrible, I don't get it at all. But how
something so large would be overlooked is near impossible. Not a single
developer/tester had a dual monitor setup? Unlikely.

Just because you don't like how it works, doesn't mean it's a bug.

~~~
mullingitover
>Just because you don't like how it works, doesn't mean it's a bug.

OTOH just because Apple closes the bug 'as designed' doesn't make it a non-
bug. Five seconds with Google tells you that it's a bug in the eyes of a vast
number of users.

~~~
89a
Stop being ridiculous

------
helipad
I heard the Save As... hack/fix was being modified to not write over the
original. Crossing my fingers!

~~~
jpxxx
I can confirm that it is NOT resolved or changed in 10.8.1.

------
avimeir
Upgraded the day it was released, last few days I feel that you could cook an
egg on my MBP after 2 hours of working (nothing fancy, IDE and browsers open -
no heavy GPU usage). Do more people feel that 10.8.x overheats the machine?

~~~
_djo_
Nope, been better than Lion performance and heat wise for me. Might be worth
trying a SMC reset.

~~~
avimeir
Good idea, I'll give it a try.

------
city41
10.8.2 is out in pre-release: [http://www.engadget.com/2012/08/23/apple-
mountain-lion-10-8-...](http://www.engadget.com/2012/08/23/apple-mountain-
lion-10-8-2-developer-build/)

------
nodata
Open bug tracker please Apple! Lots of technical people are finding bugs and
want to report them and keep visibility!

------
spleeyah
The title should say

    
    
        OS X 10.8.1

~~~
danudey
I'd completely forgotten that they'd changed the name. As someone who grew up
with 'System 6' and 'System 7', it feels weird to chop off so much of the name
all of a sudden.

Also, saying 'OS Ten' out loud just seems generic.

~~~
cpeterso
> _Also, saying 'OS Ten' out loud just seems generic._

I've long wondered when Apple would bump "OS X" to something like "OS 11" or
just make OS "Ex" the official pronunciation. I figured they would "pull a
Solaris" and claim "OS 11" just meant "OS X 10. _11_.0". Now it seems like it
will become "iOS" everywhere.

------
mglass21
I never had this problem when I was using Snow Leopard, but since I've
updgraded to Mountain Lion, every time I wake up my computer, the Wifi
freezes. What are developers doing to fix this problem. I'm getting tired of
force rebooting in order to connect.

------
namidark
Does anyone know if this fixes missing icons? My MBP 2011 will come up with
the wifi or other random icons hidden (I can still click on where they 'would'
be and it'll show me the wifi networks, for instance)...

------
bangbang
The OS now updates via the App store. Interesting...

~~~
pinko
Doesn't this imply that you can no longer update MacOS without an Apple ID?
That would be a huge (and unfortunate) change.

~~~
jasomill
It does not. OS updates are still delivered via Software Update, not through
the App Store; ML simply integrates the SU GUI into the App Store app. For
instance, I updated my 3 ML Macs to 10.8.1 this afternoon with the
softwareupdate command-line tool, pulling the update from a local Software
Update server, neither of which would have worked had the update only been
available through the App Store.

Note that there's _also_ a distinct 10.8.1 update to "Install OS X Mountain
Lion.app", and that _this_ is only distributed through the App Store — but
this just slipstreams the Mountain Lion installer, and is neither necessary,
nor even useful, for updating existing 10.8 systems to 10.8.1 (unless, of
course, you choose to "update" by reinstalling the whole OS!).

------
patrickod
Does anyone know if this fixes stability issues waking from sleep? My 09 MBP
crashes when I wake it around 50% of the time

------
jpxxx
Now to see if Messages has baseline functionality or if the crippling e-mail
issues are resolved...

Nope? OK.

------
ttunguz
I'm really hoping the Exchange bug is fixed. Has anyone tested?

------
yew-right
OSX: How to ruin perfectly good BSD UNIX.

